# March 2007 Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest



## PDX_Doug

Our first ever Masthead Photo Contest was a great success. Not only are you Outbackers great people, but you are talented too! Wow! And again, congratulations Rob (z-family) on your prize winning entry!

Now, however, it is time to look ahead to the March contest. For more information and rules, please refer to the original Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest thread.

Entries are due no later than February 15th, 2007.

Bring 'em on!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just a reminder, the deadline for the March Masthead Photo Contest is next Thursday, February 15th. We still have plenty of room for entries! Bring 'em on!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56

PDX_Doug said:


> Our first ever Masthead Photo Contest was a great success. Not only are you Outbackers great people, but you are talented too! Wow! And again, congratulations Rob (z-family) on your prize winning entry!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


WAIT A MINUTE!! Did I miss something here?? What prize did they win???








Inquiring minds want to know!!
Darlene


----------



## Katrina

sgalady said:


> Our first ever Masthead Photo Contest was a great success. Not only are you Outbackers great people, but you are talented too! Wow! And again, congratulations Rob (z-family) on your prize winning entry!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


WAIT A MINUTE!! Did I miss something here?? What prize did they win???








Inquiring minds want to know!!
Darlene








[/quote]

The winner has the honor of having their photo displayed on the top banner of Outbackers.com for a month.

^^^Up there^^^ at the top of the page.

Did you notice the new photo up there?
Thats the winning picture!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just sent mine in...the rest of you will get to see it next month when it is placed up top....









I'm not being too over confident, am I?









Tim


----------



## mountainlady56

Katrina said:


> Our first ever Masthead Photo Contest was a great success. Not only are you Outbackers great people, but you are talented too! Wow! And again, congratulations Rob (z-family) on your prize winning entry!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


WAIT A MINUTE!! Did I miss something here?? What prize did they win???








Inquiring minds want to know!!
Darlene








[/quote]

The winner has the honor of having their photo displayed on the top banner of Outbackers.com for a month.

^^^Up there^^^ at the top of the page.

Did you notice the new photo up there?
Thats the winning picture!
[/quote]
Yes, I'm not BLIND, and I realize they get the "honor" of having their winning picture displayed. But, there's a difference between being "honored" and "winning a prize", last time I checked.








Darlene


----------



## Katrina

sgalady said:


> Our first ever Masthead Photo Contest was a great success. Not only are you Outbackers great people, but you are talented too! Wow! And again, congratulations Rob (z-family) on your prize winning entry!
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


WAIT A MINUTE!! Did I miss something here?? What prize did they win???








Inquiring minds want to know!!
Darlene








[/quote]

The winner has the honor of having their photo displayed on the top banner of Outbackers.com for a month.

^^^Up there^^^ at the top of the page.

Did you notice the new photo up there?
Thats the winning picture!
[/quote]
Yes, I'm not BLIND, and I realize they get the "honor" of having their winning picture displayed. But, there's a difference between being "honored" and "winning a prize", last time I checked.








Darlene








[/quote]

Oops, my mistake.


----------



## skippershe

OK, I may be one of the queens of Welcome graphics and have somehow figured out how to post photos here, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to resize my photos for this photo contest









So far, I have cropped them and uploaded them to Photobucket.com...now I have to resize them to 400x68 pixels and send them in.

Can someone please help me??

Thanks!








Dawn


----------



## Camping Fan

skippershe said:


> OK, I may be one of the queens of Welcome graphics and have somehow figured out how to post photos here, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to resize my photos for this photo contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I have cropped them and uploaded them to Photobucket.com...now I have to resize them to 400x68 pixels and send them in.
> 
> Can someone please help me??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


Dawn,

Check the program you used to crop your photos and see if there is an option to "resize" your photo, if so then you should be able to specify the dimensions you want and it will shrink the photo down. When you resize photos the program will make you maintain the same ratio of width to height that the cropped photo had, so you'll have to keep that in mind when you're cropping the original. For the contest the photos need to be 300-400 pixels wide by 68 pixels high. That means that when you crop the original picture, you'll need to have a width-to-height ratio between 4.4 - 5.8. Depending on what program you're using for cropping, it may tell you what the ratio is while you're maneuvering the borders of the crop box. I use Paint Shop Pro and it gives the ratio during the cropping process, so I just crop the picture to a 4.4-4.5 ratio, then resize to 300x68.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## skippershe

Camping Fan said:


> OK, I may be one of the queens of Welcome graphics and have somehow figured out how to post photos here, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to resize my photos for this photo contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I have cropped them and uploaded them to Photobucket.com...now I have to resize them to 400x68 pixels and send them in.
> 
> Can someone please help me??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


Dawn,

Check the program you used to crop your photos and see if there is an option to "resize" your photo, if so then you should be able to specify the dimensions you want and it will shrink the photo down. When you resize photos the program will make you maintain the same ratio of width to height that the cropped photo had, so you'll have to keep that in mind when you're cropping the original. For the contest the photos need to be 300-400 pixels wide by 68 pixels high. That means that when you crop the original picture, you'll need to have a width-to-height ratio between 4.4 - 5.8. Depending on what program you're using for cropping, it may tell you what the ratio is while you're maneuvering the borders of the crop box. I use Paint Shop Pro and it gives the ratio during the cropping process, so I just crop the picture to a 4.4-4.5 ratio, then resize to 300x68.

Hope that makes sense.








[/quote]
Hi Camping Fan,

I just discovered that I have HP Image Zone...I'm sure that this program would be the one to do it, so I just tried for the heck of it and still cannot figure it out. It had boxes for me to type in the pixel sizes that I wanted, but got some strange, ridiculously cropped photos afterwards.

I'm image altering impaired









Dawn


----------



## N7OQ

Congratulations Z-family on a great picture


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just a reminder...

Today is the last day to submit entries for the March Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest. So it's time to get that masterpiece in to us!

Also, I would like to put a call out for judges for this months contest. The only requirement being you cannot have a photo of your own entered for judging.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Still looking for another judge or two for the March photo contest.
We have some great entries this month, and we need to get moving on this soon. Like today!
Anybody out there???

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

I'm in if you need another judge....just let me know


----------



## tdvffjohn

All ya need to do is ask


----------



## JimBo99

The ones from last month are eligible again right? Do they have to be resubmitted?? I hope not, cause I'm away from home on the laptop.

Jim


----------



## 3athlete

> Still looking for another judge or two for the March photo contest.


I'll volunteer too, DH submitted a picture, but I'll promise to be impartial!


----------

